# Deployment!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Oldest son got his orders last week. He'll be shipping to Afghanistan in June for 8-10 months. Always figured it would be our Marine who went, but this was kind of a surprise. He's home for the week, doing pre-deployment paperwork, etc.. The month will go fast. Please send some good haunter karma his way!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers for a safe deployment!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh jdubbya, I am sending my prayers for a safe deployment for your son and his buddies, and a speedy and safe journey home. Tell him I said thank you so much for his service and let him know how much we appreciate the freedom he provides for all of us. I am, as ever, in awe of our service men and women, and so utterly appreciative.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope for a quick and healthy return.
Just know that he's had some of the best training in the world.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh jdubbya, I am sending my prayers for a safe deployment for your son and his buddies, and a speedy and safe journey home. Tell him I said thank you so much for his service and let him know how much we appreciate the freedom he provides for all of us. I am, as ever, in awe of our service men and women, and so utterly appreciative.


I agree 100%


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

May he have a safe an uneventful deployment. Keep us up to date and let us know if there's anything we can send him while he's there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll say a protection prayer for him


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Appreciate the well wishes. There are three other guys going from our area and we'll meet them prior to him going, along with the ombudsman and other contacts. He is excited to go but a little anxious. Lots of preparation to do in the next few weeks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sending best wishes from me as well. I'm with P5 - they are amazing men and women.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Best of luck and a safe deployment to him!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

sending 'good haunter karma' and prayers.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Be proud and be safe!
Best wishes for a safe return.
God bless.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for a safe deployment and quick uneventful return.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks again everyone. Yes, we are hoping for an "uneventful" deployment!


----------

